# First Photo og R15 Plus



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Note: The side pod is more covered than last year and the car seems shorter as well


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Photo og R15 Plus (lappies)*

For comparison's sake. This was the car that tested in Sebring recently.


----------

